# Seeking Opinions for New Fronts & Center



## Research2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

I will be replacing my front left, center and front right speakers in the very near future. By that I mean within the next four months. I am seeking your input on this upgrade to help me narrow the search or refocus my efforts on other products. I am not concerned with low end effects on these speakers as a future sub addition will handle those frequencies.

The fronts can either be wall mounted or on stands. The room acoustics are complex. The room has vaulted ceilings that go from 8 feet to 16 feet in height. The fronts will be placed on the end that starts at 8 feet. The sitting/viewing area is approximately 8 feet by 15 feet. The left hand side of the room is open to a dinning room and kitchen. I know a diagram would be helpful, can you recommend a free software package to use?

*Budget:* Target is under $750 for all three speakers. (Not including stands or wire.)

*Usage:* Is about 80% movies/TV and 20% music.

*Components feeding sound:*
AVR - Onkyo TX-NR609
Cable Box - Motorola DCX3400
DVD Player - Panasonic DMR-ES10
Game Console - Nintendo Wii

*Current selections include but are not limited to:*
Energy 5.1 Take Classic
Pioneer SP-BS41-LR & Pioneer SP-C21
Polk Audio TSi200 & Polk Audio CS20
SVS SCS-02

If you need additional details on this setup please let me know. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a friend who owns every popular brand of speaker ever to hit the market with any/every kind of aplomb. He listens to music through a pair of EV Voice of the Theater, he has OHM, NHT, Missions, Celestions, Quad and on and on. He builds speakers for for a living and an aside of bass guitar. His reference amp is of late is PS Audio and Rotel Pre.

I say that, so I can say this with some assurance..., I fell in love with the NHT Super Zero Mini Monitors. Recently, Stereophile wrote a review of the NHT Super Zero 2.0. I am surprised this is the second iteration because as you will see if you check out these links other NHT speakers originating from the same era (89-90's) there have been 3 4 even 5 iterations I believe. 

In any case, set up in your room viewing/listening from 8' feet you would do well with the Super Zero 2.0 @ $99ea including a third for Ctr channel. However if you think you will want more flexibility and drive-ability there are the Absolute Zero (fourth iteration) @ $199ea and the Ctr. Absolute Zero @ $299 (MTM). =$700 + ship

I will guarantee a goose-bump factor you have not anticipated. I am dying for somebody to try these. I wish I was buying..., these are real "Hi End" at a price point that turns the market upside down. Honestly.

Regards -


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Opps!

http://www.nhthifi.com/

http://www.nhthifi.com/Absolute-Center?sc=12&category=3774

http://www.nhthifi.com/Absolute-Zero-Black?sc=12&category=3772

Here they are

Greg :T


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Arx A2 LCRs are awesome speakers would come in under slightly under your budget.

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/prod...rs=arx&p=arx-a2&cPath=21_24_32&products_id=66


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would put the Cambridge Audio S30 and S50 center, on your list
The Cambridge Audio speakers are good.
http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=CAS30 DKOAK
http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=CAS50 BLK


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

Ascend Acoustics has their CMT-340SE on sale right now and you can get the all three for $768 plus shipping. I'm not sure if shipping kills the deal but they are great speaker. Review


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

sholling said:


> Ascend Acoustics has their CMT-340SE on sale right now and you can get the all three for $768 plus shipping. I'm not sure if shipping kills the deal but they are great speaker. Review


I ordered the CMT-340SE front three as soon as the sale was announced. I also got the stands for the L and R, which are also on sale. The total cost was more than $750, but I feel that they are a great speaker system.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

MikeBiker said:


> I ordered the CMT-340SE front three as soon as the sale was announced. I also got the stands for the L and R, which are also on sale. The total cost was more than $750, but I feel that they are a great speaker system.


I think you'll like them a lot.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think the SVS M series are the best speakers I have heard at anything even remotely close to the price range.


----------



## Research2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks to all you have responded so far.

Thank you Gregr for the tip on NHT SuperZero 2.0. I had read the review by Stephen Mejias in Stereophile (October 211) and while I cannot say that I was swayed by the review, your post and additional research on the product and the company has me leaning strongly in this direction.

Based on pricing I can get 3 SuperZero's for $297.00 plus tax. I am planning a trip to the factory showroom at either the end of December or early January to audition the SuperZero. I live close to their Benicia California showroom so I figured it would be worth my while now that I am heavily considering the SuperZero's.

This price point and flexibility will allow further upgrades (sub, BDP, component rack, etc.) within a short period of time.

Thanks again for the recommendation and if I end up purchasing the NHT SuperZero's and/or auditioning them in the showroom I will definitely share my experience.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Research,

Nice! I don't know about anybody else but I would love to see some pic's of that show and tell. I'd like to know how they get that piano gloss finish. Must be a dedicated paint room with a downdraft air filter system. 

My brother visited a luthier and his workshop recently and I couldn't make it. My brother and I are building a mandolin small enough to take on-board air planes as a carry-on. We are having a great time. 

Visiting NHT aught to be interesting. I'll bet this visit seals the deal on your buy. They are not a fly by night company. In any case I hope you have some fun with this.


----------

